

Airliners could be vulnerable to in-flight hacking, experts warn - dnetesn
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/travelnews/11537077/Airliners-could-be-vulnerable-to-in-flight-hacking-experts-warn.html

======
master_blaster
The fact that this headline is even remotely imaginable means a fantastically
stupid decision was made somewhere along the line.

There's no reason for critical flight control systems to share the same wiring
as passenger internet services.

Why wouldn't the entire bus of the wi-fi connection be _completely_ isolated
from critical avionics on airliners?

